# Essential wholesale...



## Martin (Aug 12, 2010)

Has any one bought EO's from them? If so, how were they?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 20, 2010)

I really like Camden Grey.  Even when you factor in the postage, I think their  prices are the best that I've found (retail) and I've been pleased with the quality thus far.  You can get a 4 lb flat rate for $8.95.  That's a lot of EO.  I like Brambleberry too.


----------

